# Java Applet - jar Datei



## Shadow (25. März 2005)

Hallo !

Ich habe eine Frage bezüglich Java Applet. 
Ich habe vor, eine ganze Applikation ins Web zu stellen und diese online laufen zu lassen. Das Problem ist, dass die Applikation mit einer jar-Datei arbeitet, die auf Python Files zugreift. Das standardmäßige Einbinden (einer jar datei) in ein html dokument hat auch nicht funktioniert. Wie funktioniert das Einbinden sonst ?
(Das Applet soll eigentlich nur aus 2 Eingabefeldern bestehen und einem Button -> weitere Verarbeitung passiert dann mit den Python files.)
Hoffentlich ist diese Beschreibung nicht zu spärlich....

mfg


----------



## teppi (26. März 2005)

Zu Python kann ich dir nix sagen, außer dass man afaik dafür ja auch ne Runtime braucht .. und deshalb es u.U. nicht unbedingt klar ist, dass es zumindest auf jedem Windows Server läuft.. Bei UNIX ist das ja Standard ?! Nicht wahr .. ka ..

 Eine Class Date innerhalb einer Jar kannst du jedenfalls mit folgenden Parametern starten : 

<PARAM NAME=CODE VALUE=MyAppletClass.class>
<PARAM NAME="archive" VALUE='MyApplet.jar'>


----------



## Shadow (27. März 2005)

Danke klingt vielversprechend.
Python ist meines Wissens standardmäßig bei Unix.. ja..
Ich werds mal so probieren.
mfg


----------

